# bestimmte zeile mit batch datei lesen



## Blame23 (3. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit einer batch datei eine zeile aus einer .txt auslesen und in eine variable speichern. Also z.b. die 3. zeile in variabla %%a.

Ich bekomm es aber nur hier die ganze datei auszulesen.

Weiß vill. jemand wie das geht?

Danke!
Blame


----------

